# 2.8 JTD Coolant confusion. (Paraflu 11)



## Davesport62 (May 17, 2021)

Good morning. I've changed the radiator on my 2006 Hymer. All the existing coolant drained down and disposed of. The recommended coolant is Paraflu 11 made by Petronas. I'm getting grey hair trying to find out what else can be used. 

Comma recommend their G30 which is OAT(Pink)
Pentland Components (local motor factor) recommends G48 (Green)
Euro Car parts recommends "Blue" which is conventional Ethylene Glycol (Blue)
Or Prestone which is yellow )

Someone is telling porkies.

The standards on the Paraflu 11 bottle obviously don't really match up with what's available off the shelves. Which I suspect is a stitch-up ! 

Any advice on this gratefully received. Dave..


----------



## Malshadow (3 mo ago)

Hi, British standards 6580 red antifreeze coolant is what i have used, in all coolant systems, since the introduction and development of aluminum cylinder heads, plastic and aluminum constructed radiators, heater matrix and other coolant system components from the 1970s. SAE , Society of auto engineers gives unbiased information on the changing situation, when all we want to do is change a radiator i have Carplan 1ltr premium red for topping up if needed, good luck hope that helps.


----------



## Malshadow (3 mo ago)

Bs 6580 Carplan Premium Red Antifreeze and coolant.


----------



## Davesport62 (May 17, 2021)

@Malshadow Many thanks Mal )


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I was advised always use the same colour that's already there. Doesn't help with which particular one but it does exclude all the other colours!


----------



## Davesport62 (May 17, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I'm sorted I think. I found Paraflu 11 for £6 a litre for concentrate. It's mind boggling that there are so many "standards" for this stuff and why I got different recommendations from the people who should know definitively what's required.

Thx to those that replied. Dave.


----------

